# Powerbait (play doh) for trout



## Gyro

I normally do all my fishing with lures, but have been "steered" towards trying Powerbait - the play doh like stuff - for trout in a local water (Brushy Lagoon). I have searched for Powerbait on the site and seen reports of success under the "wierdest bait/lure" thread. Can anyone give me clue as to how to rig and fish this stuff when targeting "Browns". My current thoughts are to use a small hook with not too much of colourful putty, the hook point just concealed within the "blob" and to put it out under a float with about 0.5 to a 1 metre below the float. Am I on the right track? Is there any particular colour or other variation that others have found to work?
All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## bazzoo

I have also seen that Mark Berg fellow that does the videos using it to catch snapper and he really did get some , he just rolled it onto the hook like a blob of nothingness, and covered the jaw of the hook with it , thats all he did .


----------



## wapstar

bazzoo said:


> I have also seen that Mark Berg fellow that does the videos using it to catch snapper and he really did get some , he just rolled it onto the hook like a blob of nothingness, and covered the jaw of the hook with it , thats all he did .


I think this is actually the Instant bait with Ultrabite, not the powerbait

The powerbait comes in a little jar is all kind of flouro colours and is targeted at freshwater. I used it in the US with some success on trout. It was just squashed/mashed on to a tiny treble and left as a blob/ball. The stuff i used floated so I used a split shot to get it down and the bait floated up off the bottom.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0011726114878a.shtml

Is that what you were looking at Gyro?


----------



## lampukameister

have used powerbait in eucumbene with good success on rainbows when NOTHING else was working (flies, lures etc).

we were using the rainbow colored stuff.

I was sceptical at first and persisted with worms and other baits and the kids were using powerbait (the guys at alpine angler recommened it). they were catching fish - I was not.

2 guesses what I did.


----------



## Gyro

Yes Wapstar, that is the stuff that I want to try.


----------



## Gyro

I just searched the trip reports as suggested, and it looks as though the Sherbet and Rainbow colours are going to get a run on start. The stuff floats!!? Well, that comes as a bit of a surprise, a split shot instead of a float looks like the go. Thanks for the input, I will keep an eye on this thread in case there are any more ideas and let you know of any success achieved.


----------



## Guest

I've done a few trips to Lake Eucumbene (NSW) over the years and have chased a few trout using powerbait. Most people fish the powerbait with a small running sinker, then a light mono trace and two hooks, one with worms or bardi grubs and the other with powerbait. Most people use size 6 or 8 short shank hooks. I usually fish both hooks with powerbait.

The powerbait floats and the fish see the bait about 1m above the bottom of the lake and engulf it.


----------



## Guest

Bream gear will work fine and will enable the bait to be cast out a good distance. I then chuck on a bell, stick the rod in a solid rod holder and sit back and relax.

If the fish are around, it doesn't take long. With the drag done up firmly, they hook themselves


----------



## Guest

My favourite colors are rainbow, and lemon and lime


----------



## paffoh

Some great advice,

Craig 450 and Squidder are the people to talk to, Craig will see this thread eventualy...

Oh and Craig ( Now your here! ), can you give me a run down on sinker size but most importantly hook size and brand you favoured last year, I know Jason was using the mosquito hooks but do they really have to be that small?

Tick, tock, tick, tock...


----------



## Gyro

Keep the lessons coming guys, this is a big help. I bought my Powerbait this afternoon, Sherbet and Rainbow as noted. The fellow in the shop suggested pretty much the same as Kelvin11. He said "running sinker with 375mm (actually he said 15 inch, but I have a reputation for being pedantic and we adopted the SI system of units in the early 70's  ) mono trace below this. Then 600mm (2 foot  ) above this another 375mm dropper, both with No. 8 or 10 hooks. This way the bottom Powerbait floats above any bottom weed, and the top Powerbait is set up for fish cruising above this again. He also suggested that the life of the Powerbait is about 40 minutes, and that it dissolves to effectively "burley" the water." I can't agree with the "burley" effect because use of burley is not permitted in Tassie fresh water! Two baits (or lures) is also maximum under Tassie rules and you can only fish two rods if you pay extra with your licence fee. Thanks for posting the pics of your fish fella's, now I will feel like a right Charlie if I come back empty handed!


----------



## craig450

Powerbait is all i use for trout these days, i have had a lot more success with it than natural baits.
If targetting browns specifically id suggest getting the "gulp" powerbait, the browns seem to take it more consistantly than the original stuff.
In the Gulp range i recommend Orange pulp, or Rainbow Candy. In the original powerbait, Lime twist is my most preferred by a long way, followed by lemon twist. The Rainbow works ok, and so does sherbert and orange twist.
I have all of the colours and just keep changing colours until i start catching fish, i find that some days they want the lime, next day they wont touch it and get them all on lemon, so it pays to have as many options as possible.



paffoh said:


> Some great advice,
> 
> Craig 450 and Squidder are the people to talk to, Craig will see this thread eventualy...
> 
> Oh and Craig ( Now your here! ), can you give me a run down on sinker size but most importantly hook size and brand you favoured last year, I know Jason was using the mosquito hooks but do they really have to be that small?
> 
> Tick, tock, tick, tock...


The setup i used with the most success last season was a running sinker, as light as possible just enough to cast the required distance with a single hook.
I used a tiny peice of rubber as a stopper for the running sinker about 50cm up the line to stop the sinker from going all the way down to the hook.
I also used the Owner mosquito hooks in size 6 i think it was, it is important to use a small fine gauge hook otherwise the powerbait wont float, after about 5 or 6 trips using the mosquito hooks i havent dropped a single fish.
This set up worked a treat in both Lake Eucumbene and Jindabyne many times.
All this talk of trout fishing has made me keen to go again!!!! :lol:

This Brown was taken on Orange pulp in the Gulp range powerbait from Jindabyne. 8) 









Another victim to the reliable Lime twist


----------



## Gyro

Thanks heaps Craig, your input is great. Back to the fishing gear shop to extend my range of colours and brands.......


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU0BbVQAABLfgAAQQAEAAKQlMAAv/9+gIABoRTxINDQ08oxPSART8lDED1A0AZBiYS1qCUYzo3t+Ck8X3Si4pzgjjhuseTBBDtiXjxdcjOO83+RMrI3WwCNIwBBDnGiKQ7RagpQTk/mqvtj8v2OWmzB7BFNuK06AOZaazZ+LuSKcKEgmgLaqAA==


----------



## craig450

Red - A few years back i made a trip to the coast with a mate and we ran out of bait through the night, i put some powerbait on just because thats all i had with me in the way of bait and got 2 legal bream and a few small ones as well as a tiny Luderick!!! :shock: 
Ive never tried it again since then so i dont know if it was a one off or not, but it worked on the day


----------



## johnny

Have got up to 40 trout in a session ,at seven gates ,when the trout ignored worms for the nuggets squashed on a truturn hook...15 years ago!


----------



## FISHPEDDLER

I have had huge success with the Berkley artificial corn, especially with breadcrumb and corn berley. I find the artificial corn of a good rubbery consistency, which attaches firmly to the hook. I use a homemade running berley feeder which runs up the line with a bead 50cm from a size 10 hook. I always have the point exposed. In the berley feeder I squeeze in berley which becomes the weight to cast and I use very light line. I have caught up to 20 trout in a day. Those fish kept are usually found to have guts chock full of breadcrumbs and corn.


----------

